# Battery & Tools Compatability??



## GilmoreD (Oct 27, 2007)

Are any power tool batteries interchangeable? I have a Ryobi 18V set of tools. Will my batteries work with other 18V power tools, or will someone else's batteries work with my tools? I'm trying not to have different batteries and chargers, yet trying to expand my tool list. 
Thanks in advance,
Dave


----------



## Joba Fett (Aug 14, 2007)

No,..
No..
Just get a few more Ryobi tools .... for the homeowner ... they will serve you fine...


----------



## GilmoreD (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm looking for a grass trimmer. Ryobi doesn't make one, that I can find.


----------

